# How to prevent color bleeding?



## Joni342 (Jan 18, 2011)

I made some soaps 2-3 months ago that were white with embedded color shavings.  It looked really cool at first, and I gave some away for Xmas.  Now, on the one I kept, the color has bled into the white, so it's all pretty much one color.

I used a liquid colorant from Hobby Lobby.

I've read about micas...would that be the best thing to use to prevent bleeding?  Or is there something else?


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 18, 2011)

were they by chance life of the party colorants? I had trouble with those when I first started making soap (M&P) and they were the only colors available to me.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 18, 2011)

You must buy colorants that are labeled 'non-bleeding'. If it doesn't say non-bleeding, 99% change it bleeds.


----------



## KD (Jan 30, 2011)

*nonbleeding colorants*

Try the soap safe micas from TKB trading.  If I am doing embeds or layers, they are all I will use.  The is absolutely no bleeding, and you can achieve virtually any color.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: nonbleeding colorants*



			
				KD said:
			
		

> Try the soap safe micas from TKB trading.  If I am doing embeds or layers, they are all I will use.  The is absolutely no bleeding, and you can achieve virtually any color.


I agree. The craft store stuff save for experimenting, then get yourself some better quality.


----------



## llineb (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: nonbleeding colorants*



			
				KD said:
			
		

> Try the soap safe micas from TKB trading.  If I am doing embeds or layers, they are all I will use.  The is absolutely no bleeding, and you can achieve virtually any color.



Yep...I love TKBtrading.com.  They have the pop micas and the liquid non bleeding colors.  They even have non bleeding red!...I usually use mica but have really been loving the liquid neon colors they sell.


----------



## chafalota (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree!!!  The best place for me has been TKB Trading.  They are great micas and glycerin based colors.  They have very good service too.


----------



## Joni342 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I'm getting ready to order some micas from TKB trading...how about the soap bases?  If you've tried them, do you like them?  I have ordered from Candlewic in the past.


----------



## chafalota (Feb 7, 2011)

To Joni342,  When you order from TKB always check to see if the color is stable and non-bleeding usually they have a more information click button and a small screen pops up with the information.


----------

